# Can you hang a screen door on the outside of the frame?



## wietelcutt (May 2, 2015)

I was given an awesome vintage screen door but it's about 2-3 inches too wide and about 2 inches too tall to fit inside the door frame. Can this be hung on the outside of the door frame so we don't have to cut it down? I was thinking of using it with a spring to slam it like we had as a kid.  If so, what type of hinges would we use?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not likly.
We have no pictures so no one's going to do anything but be able to guess.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

while anything usually can be done, I cannot imagine such an installation being aesthetically pleasing. Take the thing and set it against the outside of your door in a position roughly where it would be and take a look. If you really want to continue after that, take a couple pics of the doorway from the outside and post them. Maybe somebody will have an idea to make it somewhat less than, uh, visually unappealing and make it functional.


----------



## wietelcutt (May 2, 2015)

Nap, we laid the door against the outside frame and we think if we rip a board the depth of the door and attach it to the door frame on one side the hinges will lay flat and we will be able to use the door. We have a farm house and believe after we paint the added trim to match the frame that it will not be that noticeable, not enough to look "unappealing" for the back porch. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

hardware for cabinet doors might be a solution. Those doors are hung like you are wanting. However, as others mentioned. Dunno if it would look good or not.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

are you talking of placing a board on only the hinge side? If so, why would you need to use any boards as a frame? As was suggested, a cabinet hinge for a face mounted door would provide adequate swing. Just be sure the hinge use is strong enough to handle a big door that is subjected to wind opening it and slamming it. 

this is one example of a possible style of hinge:









or just google hinges and go to images. You will see a lot of styles that may be useable for you. Again, make sure whatever hinge you use is strong enough to withstand the type of use.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wietelcutt said:


> Nap, we laid the door against the outside frame and we think if we rip a board the depth of the door and attach it to the door frame on one side the hinges will lay flat and we will be able to use the door. We have a farm house and believe after we paint the added trim to match the frame that it will not be that noticeable, not enough to look "unappealing" for the back porch. Thanks for the help.


That will work, and a hinge like this one below will work or one similar. If you go ahead and rip enough, you can run the material on all sides and make it look better.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

is that a spring loaded hinge?It looks like the end of a spring on the upper end of the pin.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes this a spring loaded hinge. I believe they have some without the spring. I know some are the hammered kind without a spring.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Y0u would have about 1" on each side and if you want you may probably be able to trim the bottom.

I think it could work! The spring (screen Door Hinges) above would be great, that is what we used on the prairies for screen doors.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I use to get into trouble letting that door slam.....

I mean really, what is the spring for.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I may have gotten swatted a time or two for failing to recall 'do not let the door slam'.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Big Jim has the proper hinge.they are still available even at the box stores.
Cabinet door hinges are for interior use and will soon fail on a screen door for several reasons.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

mako1 said:


> Big Jim has the proper hinge.they are still available even at the box stores.
> Cabinet door hinges are for interior use and will soon fail on a screen door for several reasons.


I was not suggesting using a cabinet hinge that was not durable enough for the use. I posted what I did as an example of a type of hinge that would allow the OP to mount the door without adding additional trim or framing.




> this is one example of a possible style of hinge:


notice it says style. Then I closed with the following statement:


> Again, make sure whatever hinge you use is strong enough to withstand the type of use.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I was referring to Hicks suggestion.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

mako1 said:


> I was referring to Hicks suggestion.


sorry. I was offended without reason. My apologies.


----------

